# Démarrage automatique après une panne de courant



## leo (6 Août 2003)

Yo,

J'ai un imac sous linux (debian) et j'aimerai qu'il redémarre automatiquement après une coupure de courant. 

J'avais coché la case correspondante de MacosX avant d'installer linux, mais après divers reset de pram et autres modifications dans l'open firmware, il ne le fait plus.

Comme je n'ai plus macos X/9 installé sur cette machine, j'ai essayé différentes variantes de  cette solution mais sans succès.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à faire ça? ou tout simplement à changer un paramètre CUDA_FILE_SERVER_FLAG? Est-ce qu'il y a une autre solution quelque part?

Merci d'avance,

-léo


----------

